# CR1 Team vs CR1 LTD



## stegs4 (Feb 8, 2008)

Have just bought an XL CR1 Team. Sold groupset and put Sram Force on it. Awesome bike. Three weeks later have a crack in the top of the down tube and can get a warranty replacement. Here's the catch!


Have been offered a CR1 LTD with the chrome graphics. Think the frame is from 2007 or so Scott say! 

Has anyone got any experience with the LTD and how it rates to this years team.

Any help will be great.


----------



## b24fsb (Dec 21, 2006)

its actually called the CR1 SL if its a 07, its its the same as the team replica frame and normally comes spec'd with DA. get the frame!


----------



## rbutler (Jul 12, 2007)

I agree. In my dealings with SCOTT (over issues with the cake-frosting derailleur hanger, but your on the hook now), they suggested a Team frame as the base-price replacement. I questioned re: the Limited, which I own, and this was the reply:

'...the LTD frame is created using a higher quality carbon mix referred to as HMX (High Modulus Extreme), rather then the HMF (High Modulus Fiber) used on the Team originally set up with Shimano 105, or the Pro originally set up with Shimano Ultegra. The weight difference is roughly 80-100 grams between the HMX and HMF frames, the HMX being the lighter of the two.'

Hope this helps.


----------

